# How long can a fish live with swim bladder problems?



## AuntyFe (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Sorry for this mammoth posting...
Does anyone have experience of keeping a fancy goldfish with swim bladder problems? I'm wondering how long my "was a black but now a gold" moor, aka UpdsideDownFish, might last.

First of all, I know the problem is not feeding/bacteria related. UpdsideDownFish:

 eats sinking food and peas
 has been treated with swim bladder medicine to no effect
 has had the problem for over a year with no other sign of disease
 has a curved back, (presumably due to an over-big liver?).

_History_
UpsideDownFish and his tank mates belonged to a school friend of my son. They lived in a bare, 5 gallon/20 litre (really 5 gallon - I did not miss out a 0) tank. Aquarium Gallery - Three goldfish in a 20 litre tank 
I took them on about 3 months ago (it seemed like a good idea at the time). 
They had been looked after and showed no sign of illness. I cycled a new (to me) 120 litre tank and set it up with lots of fake plants and some rocks to give the fish cover. Aquarium Gallery - Three goldfish in a 120 litre tank
(I now know that 120 litres is just about ok for 2 fish.)
The buoyancy issues go back about a year, when UpsideDownFish started doing back flips. Over time this got worse until he was resting upside down at the bottom of the tank or swimming upside down. 

Unfortunately, the move to the bigger tank did not suit him. He cannot see very well (telescope eye) and has little control over his swimming, so he blundered around a lot and kept getting stuck and did himself some damage.

I've had to move him back to his inadequate, tiny tank and treated him for the fungus that took advantage of his shredded tail. He has recovered from that, but now floats at the top, with his tummy above the water. He still fights his way to the bottom for food, but I've taken to hand-feeding him flake just under the surface.

I'm not sure how long he has got. I'm trying to decide whether to get him a 2ft by 1ft tank (13-14 g). I know this is still too small, but he will have a bit more space. But it's going to take a while to set up, and longer to convince my other half to let me get another tank.

I'll upload a picture so you can see what a state he is in.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First I commend you on taking these fish and upgrading them.No need to tell you much on what is proper,you seem to no/admit and again I commend you for that.
EPSOM SALT may help and is really cheap.1 tablespoon per 5 gallons.
To answer the question honestly it is a very diffacult disease to cure and often by the time one actually see's(and knows what it is) it is too late as damage has been done internally.Good luck.
Don't feel bad if this doesn't work out.And if he seems to be really suffering ,sometimes it is better to euthanise.


----------



## AuntyFe (Mar 25, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> EPSOM SALT may help and is really cheap.1 tablespoon per 5 gallons.
> To answer the question honestly it is a very diffacult disease to cure and often by the time one actually see's(and knows what it is) it is too late as damage has been done internally.Good luck.
> Don't feel bad if this doesn't work out.And if he seems to be really suffering ,sometimes it is better to euthanise.


Thanks for the advice. I'll try the epsom salts. Here's the picture...
Aquarium Gallery - UpsideDownFish


----------

